# GPS issues



## TehFlyingIndian (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm running SkyRaider - Zeus on my bolt and I've been having issues with gps and phone signal. Before and after applying the gps patch my phone doesn't find a gps lock - after 10 minutes in the gps status app it still had nothing. Also, for the past 2 days, my signal has never been more than 1 bar and usually it's completely empty. If anyone could help that would be awesome - for reference I'm using the .9 radios with lean kernel 5.2


----------



## TehFlyingIndian (May 5, 2012)

Update - the signal issues appear to be related to a tower issue in the area, and I'm back up to normal coverage now. The GPS is still non functioning though. Any help I could get would be great!


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Try flashing a newer or another rom to see if it makes a difference.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

TehFlyingIndian said:


> Update - the signal issues appear to be related to a tower issue in the area, and I'm back up to normal coverage now. The GPS is still non functioning though. Any help I could get would be great!


Reboot into recovery and clear cache and dalvik cache ONLY. Reboot. Make sure all three GPS sources are enabled, vzw, Google, internal GPS, and also wifi.

Use the application below, it has worked well for me:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2

If you're still unable to get a lock, make sure that your data connection is sufficient enough to do so. the app below is a great signal utility app developed by yarly (an admin. here and developer, if you're unaware)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/36320-[APP][2012-12-07]-Android-Signal-Info-v-1.1#entry1020819

If you have an adequate data connection and inexplicably cannot get a GPS lock, especially on a sense rom, it may be worth fresh flashing the rom or flashing a stock rooted rom in order to make sure that your internal GPS is functional.

Hope that helps.


----------

